# how do i listen to fm on my ipod touch ?



## tpai

I just bought a ipod touch, now I need to hear fm on it... what do I need to buy ? 

thanks guys I am new here.... so hoefully I've posted this in the right section

I mainly need it for my 1 hr comute on the GO train...so wifi radio won't work... kind of regretting buying this.... I stayed away from the ipod for th elongest time and finally gave in.


----------



## candan9019

The Apple Remote doesn't work with the touch, but this will. 

Griffin Technology: iFM

You should have waited until next week though, rumor has it that the whole iPod lineup will be revised.


----------



## Commodus

Apple won't add an FM tuner to the iPod touch -- probably not ever. Hopefully the Radio Remote is adapted to it eventually, but I imagine that discouraging iTunes sales isn't exactly tops on Apple's list of priorities. 

Griffin's accessory is likely your best bet if you just have to have traditional radio.

However, you can download apps such as Last.FM and Tuner that will let you listen to Internet radio as long as you're online. They're most useful for iPhone owners (who can tune in from most anywhere), but on the iPod touch they do help mix up the selection if you're within range of Wi-Fi.


----------



## AgentXXL

*Does the Griffin iFM work with the iPhone as well?*

So, does the iFM work with the iPhone (any or all versions) too? I would really like the option to receive local FM radio with my iPhone 3G. In fact, I tried the Apple Radio Remote based on the FS sales droid telling me it worked with the iPod Touch, which as stated above is not true.

Even better than that would be Apple/Adobe getting off their butts and enabling Flash in Safari and/or as a standalone player. Alas the local radio station I listen to only streams via Flash on the internet.


----------



## okcomputer

AgentXXL said:


> Even better that that would be Apple/Adobe getting off their butts and enabling Flash in Safari and/or as a standalone player. Alas the local radio station I listen to only streams via Flash on the internet.


I don't think the hold up is on Adobe's end. Pretty sure they'd love to have a flash plugin for the iPhone.


----------



## ruffdeezy

Here's a couple ways, but you'll have to be on wifi if you have an iPod touch...
How to eat up data on your iPhone: Streaming Radio | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------



## chas_m

Given that the iPod is trying to KILL radio as we know it, don't expect much help from Apple on this front.

I'm afraid I totally do NOT get the appeal of FM radio -- every town I've ever lived in had exactly ONE fm station (the college station, most of the time) that didn't SUCK OUT LOUD, and that station was almost always on the web, or greatly surpassed by things like Last.fm, Pandora, Soundpedia, etc.


----------



## rgray

On wifi, try RadioTime: Find and listen to Talk, Music and Local Radio Online.


----------



## miniphone

tpai said:


> I just bought a ipod touch, now I need to hear fm on it... what do I need to buy ?
> 
> thanks guys I am new here.... so hoefully I've posted this in the right section
> 
> I mainly need it for my 1 hr comute on the GO train...so wifi radio won't work... kind of regretting buying this.... I stayed away from the ipod for th elongest time and finally gave in.



http://iphone.7821k.com/ if you have access to the internet.


----------



## AgentXXL

ruffdeezy said:


> Here's a couple ways, but you'll have to be on wifi if you have an iPod touch...
> How to eat up data on your iPhone: Streaming Radio | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


Alas, as I stated in my original post, the local station I want to listen to is streamed only via Flash on the internet. You even state this in the article you link:



ruffdeezy said:


> The iPhone still can’t do flash in Safari so that leaves most radio stations out.


The same is true for the RadioTime link that rgray provided - if the source radio station only streams via Flash, you are currently out of luck on the iPhone. The "Listen" link from the Radiotime page just loads the normal Flash Player window that the radio station uses and on the iPhone errors out stating that 'To listen to our audio streams, we require that you have a Flash plugin version 6 or greater installed.'

I am going to investigate the option of using a machine at home to 'capture' the Flash stream and re-encode it into a stream I can open on my iPhone. Not sure if this will be possible, but it seems like my last resort for now.


----------



## chas_m

I take issue with Ruffdeezy's contention that "most" radio stations stream in Flash format. Most of the ones I've ever tried (admittedly I tend to Classical, College, Jazz and other non-Top 40 or talk type stations) stream in MP3 format.

But as for tpai's lament ... um you do know you can load up the Touch with, you know, YOUR music? The stuff you're sure to like, without commercials??

Not to mention about a million free podcasts, low-cost tunes and audiobooks, free MP3 samples from about every indie band on the planet ... should be _plenty_ of material there for an hour commute each way ...


----------

